# Cagliari - Inter. Sabato 25 Novembre ore 20,45. Tv e streaming.



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2017)

Trasferta isolana per l'Inter di Spalletti che affronterà un cagliari mai completamente guarito, neanche con la nuova gestioen Diego lopez. Diretta Sabato sera su premium Sky e le piattaforme streaming.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2017)

va beh oramai non c'è neanche da discuterne . 

Doppietta di Icardi e Gol di rovesciata di Ciao Mario


----------



## vanbasten (24 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va beh oramai non c'è neanche da discuterne .
> 
> Doppietta di Icardi e Gol di rovesciata di Ciao Mario



+ gol di testa di nagatomo...


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2017)

Sto Handanovic è pazzesco. Prende tutto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Novembre 2017)

Ma nessuno ha notato che Miranda l’ha colpita di mano al limite della lunetta e l’arbitro ha fatto battere l punizione al Cagliari 10/12 metri più indietro? Veramente scandaloso, ma come si fa? Chi vede la partite dell’Inter non può non notare certi favoritismi ogni partita. Bergomi ovviamente in silenzio, anzi si lamenta del giallo. Graziati e miracolati, Handanovic ha già salvato il risultato due volte, clamorosamente. Il deretano non finirà mai per questi, altroché...


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Novembre 2017)

Per ora dominio Cagliari, quindi immagino finirà 0-2 perdazzuri con gli unici due tiri effettuati in tutta la partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Per ora dominio Cagliari, quindi immagino finirà 0-2 perdazzuri con gli unici due tiri effettuati in tutta la partita.



Ovvio , aspetta qualche minuto e fanno il primo


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Novembre 2017)

La risolverà come al solito Icardi o Perisic.. assurdo come Icardi non abbia MAi e dico MAi un infortnuio. Senza di lui l'inter sarebbe fregata


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2017)

Pazzesco.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Novembre 2017)

Manco a dirlo.. senza di lui l'Inter sarebbe da seire B


----------



## Dany20 (25 Novembre 2017)

Beati loro.


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Novembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Per ora dominio Cagliari, quindi immagino finirà 0-2 perdazzuri con gli unici due tiri effettuati in tutta la partita.



Ecco infatti, ed è 1


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Novembre 2017)

Ecco lì. Non han fatto una sega e hanno subito 30 minuti. Golletto in mischia del solito Icardi che come al solito non si vede mai fino al gol.


----------



## Dell'erba (25 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovvio , aspetta qualche minuto e fanno il primo



Copione identico ormai, una roba assurda


----------



## Aron (25 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Handanovic è pazzesco. Prende tutto.



Avesse avuto Raiola procuratore, sarebbe allo United o al Barcellona a prendere 10 milioni l'anno di ingaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Copione identico ormai, una roba assurda



Inutile anche sperarci , questi prendono il letame in faccia ogni partita poi le vincono per C sempre


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

1 tiro 1 gol. che squadra di pippe!


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avesse avuto Raiola procuratore, sarebbe allo United o al Barcellona a prendere 10 milioni l'anno di ingaggio



Le grandi squadre non pagano i portieri cosi tanto. Mica credono alle pagliacciate di raiola "maradona dei portieri" "vale modigliani" dai su!


----------



## Garrincha (25 Novembre 2017)

Avere un goleador in squadra è proprio l'abc del calcio


----------



## Aron (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Le grandi squadre non pagano i portieri cosi tanto. Mica credono alle pagliacciate di raiola "maradona dei portieri" "vale modigliani" dai su!



La mia era una iperbole, comunque vai a controllare cosa prende Neuer


----------



## Milancholy (25 Novembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha notato che Miranda l’ha colpita di mano al limite della lunetta e l’arbitro ha fatto battere l punizione al Cagliari 10/12 metri più indietro? Veramente scandaloso, ma come si fa? Chi vede la partite dell’Inter non può non notare certi favoritismi ogni partita. Bergomi ovviamente in silenzio, anzi si lamenta del giallo. Graziati e miracolati, Handanovic ha già salvato il risultato due volte, clamorosamente. Il deretano non finirà mai per questi, altroché...



Grazie per aver evidenziato la cosa, iniziavo a temere che il mio viscerale ed incancrenito disprezzo per le mer-de avesse ormai obnubilato la mia percezione. L'arbitro ha fatto battere la punizione da dove il tiro è stato scoccato e non dal punto d'impatto con la mano "della" Miranda. Bergomi non pùò far testo ed il telecronista è il solito bamboccio più orientato alla ricerca di frasi ad effetto che alla comprensione delle dinamiche di gioco...ma è curioso come persino i cagliaritani non abbiano contestato l'accaduto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Novembre 2017)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver evidenziato la cosa, iniziavo a temere che il mio viscerale ed incancrenito disprezzo per le mer-de avesse ormai obnubilato la mia percezione. L'arbitro ha fatto battere la punizione da dove il tiro è stato scoccato e non dal punto d'impatto con la mano "della" Miranda. Bergomi non pùò far testo ed il telecronista è il solito bamboccio più orientato alla ricerca di frasi ad effetto che alla comprensione delle dinamiche di gioco...ma è curioso come persino i cagliaritani non abbiano contestato l'accaduto...



Bene, cominciavo a pensare di prenotarmi un posto al manicomio causa allucinazioni. Il silenzio del Cagliari è stato agghiacciante, confermo.


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Novembre 2017)

Non ho parole... Tutto secondo programma: loro presi a pallonate, solito super Handanovic e golletto di Icardi alla prima (la prima!) palla toccata... il loro culo è un pozzo senza fondo... non è possibile. 
Ora magari il Cagliari dovrà sbilanciarsi e finirà 2 o 3 a zero e domani toccherà sorbirci di nuovo titoli che la menano sull' "Interdeirecord" e "SivedelamanodiSpalletti".


----------



## Milanlove (25 Novembre 2017)

no, ma non serve avere la punta forte. Con Silva o Kalinic l'inter avrebbe gli stessi punti perchè ha il giooooco.

250 milioni e non abbiamo un attaccante serio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Novembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Avere un goleador in squadra è proprio l'abc del calcio



Non è vero, siamo noi quelli capricciosi che ci lamentiamo dopo 230 milioni spesi perché non ci hanno preso il top in attacco!1!1!1!1!


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> no, ma non serve avere la punta forte. Con Silva o Kalinic l'inter avrebbe gli stessi punti perchè ha il giooooco.
> 
> 250 milioni e non abbiamo un attaccante serio.



l'anno scorso perchè sono arrivati settimi con icardi?


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

sisi mettiamo icardi nel mirabolante gioco del milan dove la velocità di passaggio, la corsa senza palla e la grinta nei contrasti non sono neanche 1/11 di quello dell'inter attuale.
icardi segna perchè l'inter gioca verticale appena puo' e non se la smazza a voler fare l'FC Tortellona che vorrebbe montella.
ci lamentiamo che hanno fortuna ,è vero, ma che difesa hanno con d'ambrosio e nagatomo che sono paragonabili a antonelli e desciglio?
han sbagliato talmente tanto gli esterni (ormai nn so neanche quanti siano ,cancelo dalbert e karabo come si chiama) ma nessuno lo dice, vagonate di milioni per niente se non pochissimi minuti giocati da tutti e tre.

skriniar grandissimo acquisto invece.


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sisi mettiamo icardi nel mirabolante gioco del milan dove la velocità di passaggio, la corsa senza palla e la grinta nei contrasti non sono neanche 1/11 di quello dell'inter attuale.
> icardi segna perchè l'inter gioca verticale appena puo' e non se la smazza a voler fare l'FC Tortellona che vorrebbe montella.



esatto, a parte che icardi non ha segnato in 6 partite da inizio stagione e hanno fatto lo stesso risultato. troppo facile trovare queste inutili scuse.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso perchè sono arrivati settimi con icardi?





Lambro ha scritto:


> sisi mettiamo icardi nel mirabolante gioco del milan dove la velocità di passaggio, la corsa senza palla e la grinta nei contrasti non sono neanche 1/11 di quello dell'inter attuale.
> icardi segna perchè l'inter gioca verticale appena puo' e non se la smazza a voler fare l'FC Tortellona che vorrebbe montella.
> ci lamentiamo che hanno fortuna ,è vero, ma che difesa hanno con d'ambrosio e nagatomo che sono paragonabili a antonelli e desciglio?
> han sbagliato talmente tanto gli esterni (ormai nn so neanche quanti siano ,cancelo dalbert e karabo come si chiama) ma nessuno lo dice, vagonate di milioni per niente se non pochissimi minuti giocati da tutti e tre.
> ...


----------



## fra29 (25 Novembre 2017)

Aldilà della punta, Vedendo i cugini perdo le staffe vedendo Handa.
Gli avrà portato 5-6 punti e a fine campionato più di 10.
E noi andiamo avanti con mister 7 milioni, detto dagli amici "un tiro un gol", con gol sotto le gambe e da fuori area...
Parate sempre decisive per lo sloveno, nei momenti cruciali, su uno 0-0 in trasferta e non sul 4-1 contro il Chievo...


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

partita finita. 2 tiri 2 gol.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Aldilà della punta, Vedendo i cugini perdo le staffe vedendo Handa.
> Gli avrà portato 5-6 punti e a fine campionato più di 10.
> E noi andiamo avanti con mister 7 milioni, detto dagli amici "un tiro un gol", con gol sotto le gambe e da fuori area...
> Parate sempre decisive per lo sloveno, nei momenti cruciali, su uno 0-0 in trasferta e non sul 4-1 contro il Chievo...



vabè mister 7 milioni ha anche 19 anni quanti? 20?
handanovic ormai è un volpone assoluto di enorme livello che non ha raiola come procuratore.


----------



## Aron (25 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sisi mettiamo icardi nel mirabolante gioco del milan dove la velocità di passaggio, la corsa senza palla e la grinta nei contrasti non sono neanche 1/11 di quello dell'inter attuale.
> icardi segna perchè l'inter gioca verticale appena puo' e non se la smazza a voler fare l'FC Tortellona che vorrebbe montella.
> ci lamentiamo che hanno fortuna ,è vero, ma che difesa hanno con d'ambrosio e nagatomo che sono paragonabili a antonelli e desciglio?
> han sbagliato talmente tanto gli esterni (ormai nn so neanche quanti siano ,cancelo dalbert e karabo come si chiama) ma nessuno lo dice, vagonate di milioni per niente se non pochissimi minuti giocati da tutti e tre.
> ...



Con Sabatini è così

Lui ogni anno qualche acquisto lo azzecca e qualche altro lo sbaglia, ma quelli che azzecca fanno così tanto la differenza da far dimenticare quelli sbagliati


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

Gol del Cagliari!! Pavoletti


----------



## Aron (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso perchè sono arrivati settimi con icardi?



Di sicuro non per colpa sua


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Gol del Cagliari!! Pavoletti



gran gol


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non per colpa sua



O anche per colpa sua. Come mai non ha segnato in 20 partite(tante tante!) su 34 giocate?


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

Niente, è finita, terzo gol dell'inter, icardi


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Comunque c’è poco da dire: hanno un sedere pazzesco


----------



## kipstar (25 Novembre 2017)

la fortuna aiuta gli audaci...
stanno dimostrando ancora di aver voglia e di essere squadra.....ossia tutto quello che non abbiamo noi. mi spiace dirlo ma fino adesso non ho mai visto i nostri scendere in campo con la stessa convinzione....

si può parlare di moduli e giocatori quanto si vuole....se non c'è la fame e la voglia di mettersi a disposizione l'uno dell'altro ....è così che va....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Novembre 2017)

Perisic blocca un braccio del portiere, normalmente un gol cosi non lo convalidano mai.


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque c’è poco da dire: hanno un sedere pazzesco



finirà...


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

Comunque quando vedo l'inter vedo un'organizzazione pazzesca della squadra, una disciplina tattica che poche volte vedo in serie a. Ovviamente questo è merito dell'allenatore.


----------



## fra29 (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> finirà...



Lo diciamo dalla seconda giornata..


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perisic blocca un braccio del portiere, normalmente un gol cosi non lo convalidano mai.



molto di piu' ,nell'uiltimo replay si vede che la gomitata arriva proprio in faccia al portiere, era fallissimo.

il problema della var è che sicuramente qualche replay non arriva subito, non so perchè non so come mai ma se avesse visto quello non dava il gol sicuramente, ha visto quelli precedenti dove si poteva solo intuire ma non vedere chiaramente.
ma d'altronde è ancora uno strumento da calibrare.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> finirà...



L'inter non ha culo, è forte e basta.


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con Sabatini è così
> 
> Lui ogni anno qualche acquisto lo azzecca e qualche altro lo sbaglia, ma quelli che azzecca fanno così tanto la differenza da far dimenticare quelli sbagliati



vero, per ora ha azzeccato skriniar, borja fa quello che ha sempre fatto come pure vecino, per il resto tutti gli altri son stati sbagliati


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> la fortuna aiuta gli audaci...
> stanno dimostrando ancora di aver voglia e di essere squadra.....ossia tutto quello che non abbiamo noi. mi spiace dirlo ma fino adesso non ho mai visto i nostri scendere in campo con la stessa convinzione....
> 
> si può parlare di moduli e giocatori quanto si vuole....se non c'è la fame e la voglia di mettersi a disposizione l'uno dell'altro ....è così che va....



Si però, e analizzerò solo il terzo gol, la palla su ennesimo rimpallo viaggia sopra la linea e finisce magicamente a icardi. Dimmi quello che vuoi ma è allucinante, perché dura dalla prima giornata


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si però, e analizzerò solo il terzo gol, la palla su ennesimo rimpallo viaggia sopra la linea e finisce magicamente a icardi. Dimmi quello che vuoi ma è allucinante, perché dura dalla prima giornata



era cmq fallo di perisic e gol da annullare.


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Comunque quando vedo l'inter vedo un'organizzazione pazzesca della squadra, una disciplina tattica che poche volte vedo in serie a. Ovviamente questo è merito dell'allenatore.



Io quando li vedo, vedo una squadra pressa a pallate che scula all’ultimo di riffa o di raffa. Punti di vista.
L’unica cosa oggettiva che gli riconosco è che corrono tutta la partita. I nostri NO


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> L'inter non ha culo, è forte e basta.



sopratutto santon e nagatomo, fortissimi


----------



## Sotiris (25 Novembre 2017)

Quando qualcuno diceva che Spalletti era l'unico valore aggiunto dell'Inter...questo rischia di vincere uno Scudetto con D'Ambrosio Nagatomo e il centrocampo della Fiorentina nona dello scorso anno


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io quando li vedo, vedo una squadra pressa a pallate che scula all’ultimo di riffa o di raffa. Punti di vista.
> L’unica cosa oggettiva che gli riconosco è che corrono tutta la partita. I nostri NO



A me pare che vincano come noi l'anno scorso nel girone di andata, a culo. hanno fatto piu punti per icardi. Da gennaio in poi vedremo di che pasta sono fatti.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> sopratutto santon e nagatomo, fortissimi



Noi 19 punti e loro 36, mi sembra che i numeri parlino abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## 1972 (25 Novembre 2017)

le ***** ci hanno quasi doppiato e qualcuno pensa ancora al fattore culo..... ci tocca tifare napoli, juve o roma pensa come stiamo messi.....


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Quando qualcuno diceva che Spalletti era l'unico valore aggiunto dell'Inter...questo rischia di vincere uno Scudetto con D'Ambrosio Nagatomo e il centrocampo della Fiorentina nona dello scorso anno



Valore aggiunto per portare a casa il pane(la cl), quando poi arriveranno le partite decisive sarà riometta2.


----------



## 1972 (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Valore aggiunto per portare a casa il pane(la cl), quando poi arriveranno le partite decisive sarà riometta2.



di
partite decisive non ne hanno persa una!


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> le ***** ci hanno quasi doppiato e qualcuno pensa ancora al fattore culo..... ci tocca tifare napoli, juve o roma pensa come stiamo messi.....



Appunto, è questa la cosa grave.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso perchè sono arrivati settimi con icardi?



perchè sarebbero dovuti arrivare quattordicesimi senza.

Ragazzi, se si vuole negare l'evidenza, neghiamola. 
Secondo me, avessimo noi Icardi e loro Silva o Kalinic, non dico che avremmo le posizioni invertite, ma di sicuro a novembre non avremmo 13, 14, 15 non so quanti punti di distacco da loro.


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Tocca sperare solo nei gobbi che gli diano una bella sonata, tale da fargli abbassare la cresta e le orecchie. Ma purtroppo contro la Juve si esaltano sempre queste melme


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> le ***** ci hanno quasi doppiato e qualcuno pensa ancora al fattore culo..... ci tocca tifare napoli, juve o roma pensa come stiamo messi.....





Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Noi 19 punti e loro 36, mi sembra che i numeri parlino abbastanza chiaro.



Come diceva qualcuno i cavalli buoni si vedono a corsa lunga, vedremo...


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno i cavalli buoni si vedono a corsa lunga, vedremo...



Credo che questa distanza è destinata ad aumentare, altro che culo...


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Appunto, è questa la cosa grave.



Penso, poi non è oggettivo, che con Conte, questa squadra avrebbe almeno 10 punti in più
Non è la rosa il problema


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si però, e analizzerò solo il terzo gol, la palla su ennesimo rimpallo viaggia sopra la linea e finisce magicamente a icardi. Dimmi quello che vuoi ma è allucinante, perché dura dalla prima giornata



Ma infatti è una combinazione delle due cose, anzi tre, no quattro. Discreta organizzazione, discreto il gioco, deretano immenso e anche molti arbitraggi a favore. Molte partite avrebbero potuto perderle e invece grazie ad Handanovic, fortuna e arbitri le hanno portate a casa. In casa con il Genoa hanno ladrato, stasera anche... ma l’organizzazione e la voglia di sacrificarsi sono una costante, bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Penso, poi non è oggettivo, che con Conte, questa squadra avrebbe almeno 10 punti in più
> Non è la rosa il problema



Si ok ma lo volete capire che la squadra non sono solo i giocatori ma è compreso anche l'allenatore? Loro al momento hanno Spalletti e una squadra simile alla nostra, e noi Montella. Dunque sono più forti di noi.


----------



## 1972 (25 Novembre 2017)

hanno giocatori buoni per un campionato mediocre come il nostro. con la giuve in flessione tutto puo' succedere. a noi, mortacci loro, resta solo guardare.....


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> perchè sarebbero dovuti arrivare quattordicesimi senza.
> 
> Ragazzi, se si vuole negare l'evidenza, neghiamola.
> Secondo me, avessimo noi Icardi e loro Silva o Kalinic, non dico che avremmo le posizioni invertite, ma di sicuro a novembre non avremmo 13, 14, 15 non so quanti punti di distacco da loro.



Qui non si nega l'evidenza, icardi anno scorso e rimasto a secco per 20 partite su 34 giocate. Questanno non ha segnato in 6 partite. Sono numeri, un ottimo allenatore mette anche il piu scarso attaccante in condizione di segnare oppure fa in modo che segnano altri, il resto mi sembrano scuse.


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Io qui lo dico: al massimo finiscono terzi. Dietro Juve e napoli. Altro che cavalli buoni.. aspettiamo di vedere questa squadra priva di icardi, perisic e skriniar, giusto tre nomi eh. Poi riparlate


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Qui non si nega l'evidenza, icardi anno scorso e rimasto a secco per 20 partite su 34 giocate. Questanno non ha segnato in 6 partite. Sono numeri, un ottimo allenatore mette anche il piu scarso attaccante in condizione di segnare oppure fa in modo che segnano altri, il resto mi sembrano scuse.



ancora rimaniamo completamente legati agli uomini quando, ad un certo livello di qualita', è l'allenatore la societa' e le motivazioni che fanno la differenza.
noi abbiamo societa' mistero+allenatore inadeguato uguale motivazioni non del livello che sarebbe richiesto.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2017)

Se ciao raga questi hanno il doppio dei nostri punti
Eh ma noi siamo in crescita


----------



## Garrincha (25 Novembre 2017)

Negare che l'undici dell'Inter sia solido e di valore vuol dire non riconoscerlo, hanno un ottimo allenatore ma anche una buona base e con le vittorie giocano meglio o si nascondono i difetti anche dei più criticati come Nagatomo, è successo anche col Milan l'anno scorso e per tante altre squadre e giocatori


----------



## vanbasten (25 Novembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Negare che l'undici dell'Inter sia solido e di valore vuol dire non riconoscerlo, hanno un ottimo allenatore ma anche una buona base e con le vittorie giocano meglio o si nascondono i difetti anche dei più criticati come Nagatomo, è successo anche col Milan l'anno scorso e per tante altre squadre e giocatori



rimane da capire perchè hanno piu punti dei campioni d'italia, della roma e del napoli squadre nettamente superiori all'inter.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> A me pare che vincano come noi l'anno scorso nel girone di andata, a culo. hanno fatto piu punti per icardi. Da gennaio in poi vedremo di che pasta sono fatti.



perchè, cosa deve succedere a gennaio ? al limite si rinforzeranno ulteriormente.


----------



## vanbasten (26 Novembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> perchè, cosa deve succedere a gennaio ? al limite si rinforzeranno ulteriormente.



infortuni, squalifiche, calo di forma. Nonno miranda e nonno valero quanto possono durare ancora? Se non succede niente(tutto gira come ora) fanno 97 punti...


----------



## Zenos (26 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> infortuni, squalifiche, calo di forma. Nonno miranda e nonno valero quanto possono durare ancora? Se non succede niente(tutto gira come ora) fanno 97 punti...



Questa cosa dei cali a gennaio non l'ho mai capita... perché per tutti gli altri il discorso non vale?la tua credo sia più una speranza...


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

Ho visto la partita. Niente, danno proprio l'impressione di esser una squadra forte, anche nei momenti in cui hanno sofferto cos'hanno rischiato? Pochissimo, due belle parate di Handanovic, hanno lasciato il possesso palla agli avversari ma ripeto, senza particolari patemi. Poi li davanti hanno giocatori di grande qualità, quando riescono a creare finalizzano tanto. Potranno avere quanti cali volete, sarebbe normale e succederà, ma questi vanno in CL.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questa cosa dei cali a gennaio non l'ho mai capita... perché per tutti gli altri il discorso non vale?la tua credo sia più una speranza...



Il calo ci sarà, ci sarà per tutte quelle li davanti, è fisiologico altrimenti se fai la proiezione punti arrivano 3-4 squadre in zona 100 punti, impossibile. 

Ma allo stesso tempo è evidente che squadre come il Milan, prese cosi indietro, non potranno compiere nessun tipo di rimonta.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2017)

Mi fa effetto vedere il cagliari che gioca da grande e l'inter che segna su ripartenza. Il cagliari fa la partita , prende a schiaffi i cugini, li mette alle corde e poi al primo tiro segna l'inter e vince la partita.
Lo stesso copione col quale hanno vinto a roma e in tante altre occasioni.
Quando inizieranno a 'rispettare' un pò di più l'inter forse inizieranno i dolori dei nerazzurri.
Impossibile comunque non fare un parallelismo col mio milan : vero che l'inter non ha rivoluzionato la rosa, vero che ha un centravanti d'area micidiale, vero anche che ha gente con gamba sulle fasce ma i concetti calcistici che spalletti ha dato all'inter sono semplici nella loro attuazione come semplice è il calcio che propongono ( ieri addirittura spalletti ha cambiato modulo per resistere alle scorribande sarde) , noi invece ci siamo persi alla ricerca di ricami calcistici che ci stanno conducendo alla mediocrità e alla sterilità.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita. Niente, danno proprio l'impressione di esser una squadra forte, anche nei momenti in cui hanno sofferto cos'hanno rischiato? Pochissimo, due belle parate di Handanovic, hanno lasciato il possesso palla agli avversari ma ripeto, senza particolari patemi. Poi li davanti hanno giocatori di grande qualità, quando riescono a creare finalizzano tanto. Potranno avere quanti cali volete, sarebbe normale e succederà, ma questi vanno in CL.



E insomma hanno rischiato e pure parecchio.
Il cagliari ha creato, tirato e messo l'uomo davanti al portiere. Il merito dell'inter è stato quello di non andare sotto e di capitalizzare al massimo il gioco offensivo ma di certo non hanno dato una dimostrazione di forza.
Con questi numeri e con queste prestazioni solitamente non si fa strada eppure l'inter di strada ne sta facendo.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E insomma hanno rischiato e pure parecchio.
> Il cagliari ha creato, tirato e messo l'uomo davanti al portiere. Il merito dell'inter è stato quello di non andare sotto e di capitalizzare al massimo il gioco offensivo ma di certo non hanno dato una dimostrazione di forza.
> Con questi numeri e con queste prestazioni solitamente non si fa strada eppure l'inter di strada ne sta facendo.



Non sono particolarmente d'accordo, perchè non parliamo di eventi sporadici ma di consuetudine, quindi non può essere semplice fortuna o semplice casualità. L'Inter è solida, è la terza miglior difesa del campionato con 10 reti subite, dietro a Napoli 9 e Roma 8 che però hanno giocato rispettivamente una e due gare in meno, hanno quindi dimostrato di sapersi difendere, di saper lavorare di squadra e di saper anche soffrire, appunto come ieri sera. Hanno rischiato sopratutto il primo tempo, il Cagliari ha avuto due nitide palle gol, ma per il resto si è vista un Inter che faticava a venire fuori, che non aveva il pallino del gioco, ma che ripeto da sempre l'impressione di solidità e di poter da un momento all'altro sbloccare la gara a suo favaore. Davanti sono cinici, hanno giocatori nel pieno della propria maturità calcistica, badano al sodo e non allo spettacolo.

L'Inter, odio ammetterlo, è squadra solida e concreta che sta mettendo le basi del futuro, si vede tantissimo la mano del tecnico, non sono nemmeno più parenti di quelli della passata stagione, nonostante gli uomini siano su per giù gli stessi, come idea di gioco e mentalità sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono particolarmente d'accordo, perchè non parliamo di eventi sporadici ma di consuetudine, quindi non può essere semplice fortuna o semplice casualità. L'Inter è solida, è la terza miglior difesa del campionato con 10 reti subite, dietro a Napoli 9 e Roma 8 che però hanno giocato rispettivamente una e due gare in meno, hanno quindi dimostrato di sapersi difendere, di saper lavorare di squadra e di saper anche soffrire, appunto come ieri sera. Hanno rischiato sopratutto il primo tempo, il Cagliari ha avuto due nitide palle gol, ma per il resto si è vista un Inter che faticava a venire fuori, che non aveva il pallino del gioco, ma che ripeto da sempre l'impressione di solidità e di poter da un momento all'altro sbloccare la gara a suo favaore. Davanti sono cinici, hanno giocatori nel pieno della propria maturità calcistica, badano al sodo e non allo spettacolo.
> 
> L'Inter, odio ammetterlo, è squadra solida e concreta che sta mettendo le basi del futuro, si vede tantissimo la mano del tecnico, non sono nemmeno più parenti di quelli della passata stagione, nonostante gli uomini siano su per giù gli stessi, come idea di gioco e mentalità sono avanti anni luce rispetto a noi.



Beh se gli avversari ti schiacciano e alzano la linea difensiva poi è ovvio che hai metri di campo da attaccare e l'inter ha gamba, tecnica e punte per farlo.
Il difensore centrale del cagliari era lasciato uomo contro uomo con icardi.
Non parlo di tutto il campionato ma di ieri, l'inter non è andata sotto per pura fortuna , per la bravura del portiere e per l'umiltà di spalletti che ha corretto in corsa l'assetto della squadra.
Come giustamente tu osservi una grande squadra deve saper anche soffrire ma soffrire non implica necessariamente essere presi a pallonate : l'inter ieri è stata presa a membri in faccia dai cagliaritani per la prima mezz'ora ma poi icardi segna, l'inter va in vantaggio e la partita cambia.
Ciò che mi suona strano è come anche il cagliari faccia la partita e consenta all'inter di vincere in contropiede, era successo anche alla roma.
In pratica si imposta la partita su un binario congeniale ai nerazzurri. Lascia il pallino del gioco all'inter e io dico ci sarà da ridere.
I nerazzurri sono costruiti per giocare in transizione, è da pazzi lasciargli 50 metri di campo da attaccare.


----------

